# Sunday



## phorlakh (Aug 4, 2013)

I know this has nothing to do with masonry. I'm going for my Takwon-Do grading today. I'm so nervous. Lets hope I pass. 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Aug 4, 2013)

Good Luck!


----------

